# Pinup, tropical, smokey, everyday... - bright bright bright



## SQUALID (May 2, 2009)

I'm baaaaack!

I haven't updated in a looong time, so this is my comeback. Comeback means a LOT of pictures, so here you go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------

First off, this is my pinup look!






Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation -* * Rose Ivory* (*C1*) 
*Make Up Store Blush - Complex* 
*IsaDora **Velvet Touch Compact Powder - **Sheer Transparent* 
*MAD Minerals multi use pigment - Cornerstone* 
*Ninja Minerals multi use pigment - Shibari* 
Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*MAD Minerals multi use pigment - Cancun Sand, Cornerstone* 
*Maybelline **Define-a-Line* 
*Maybelline **Define-a-Lash* 
*Eylure Naturalites *nr* 050* 
Lips:

*IsaDora Perfect Moisture Lipstick - Ice Cream Pink *nr *80* 
Here is a look I wore at school.






Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation -* * Rose Ivory* (*C1*) 
*IsaDora **Velvet Touch Compact Powder - **Sheer Transparent* 
*MAD Minerals multi use pigment - Cornerstone* 
*IsaDora Snow Belle Highlighter* 
Eyes:

*Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*H&M Black Eyeliner* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Superstay Powergloss** Glass Rose (160)* 
Easter makeup! Soft and cute pastels with some glitter. Just like easter eggs!


















Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation -* * Rose Ivory* (*C1*) 
*IsaDora Snow Belle Highlighter* 
*IsaDora **Velvet Touch Compact Powder - **Sheer Transparent* 
*MAD Minerals multi use pigment - Cornerstone* 
*Ninja Minerals multi use pigment - Shibari* 
Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*MAD Minerals multi use pigment - Lemon Drop, Petal, Halo
* 
*Maybelline **Define-a-Line* 
*Maybelline **Define-a-Lash* 
*Viva la Diva glitter eyeliner* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Shiny-licous Fruity Gloss - Chamallow lolly pink (840)* 

Shopping look! I don't know why, but I almost always wear super bright lips when I'm out shopping. Don't ask. ;D







Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation -* * Rose Ivory* (*C1*) 
*Make Up Store Blush - Complex* 
*IsaDora **Velvet Touch Compact Powder - **Sheer Transparent* 
Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*IsaDora eye shadow quartet - Coffe Blends* 
*Maybelline **Define-a-Line* 
*Maybelline **Define-a-Lash* 
Lips:

*Nouba lipstick nr. 14* 
Green smokey evening look, worn at.. umm.. Honestly I don't remember.. Heh.






Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation - Rose Ivory (C1)* 
*IsaDora Velvet Touch Compact Powder - Sheer Transparent* 
*IsaDora Snow Belle Highlighter* 
Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigments - Choc. Mint, Envy, Minty Cream, Heavy Metal,* *Black (matte)* 
*Makeupcosmetics eyedust - Snow* 
*H&M eyeliner - black, white* 
*Maybelline Line Definer* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Moisture Extreme Lipstick Fuchsia (04G)* 
Now for my birthday looks! The following two looks are worn at my birthday. The first one through the day and the second one worn in the evening.
















Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation - Rose Ivory (C1)* 
*Make Up Store Blush - Complex* 
*IsaDora Velvet Touch Compact Powder - Sheer Transparent* 
*Ninja Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Shibari
* 
Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Taxi, Temptress, Wedding* 
*Makeupcosmetics Eyedust - Marie* 
*MAC Pigment - Pink Bronze * 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash* 
*Maybelline Line Definer* 
Lips:

*L'oréal Glam Shine 6h - Hold-on Rose (105)* 
















Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation - Rose Ivory (C1)* 
*IsaDora Velvet Touch Compact Powder - Sheer Transparent* 
*Ninja Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Shibari* 
*IsaDora Snow Belle Highlighter* 
 Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Black (matte), Wedding, Peridot Stone* 
*MAC Pigment - Chartreause* 
*Ninja Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Request m. grönt glitter* 
*Kryolan Aqua Color - White* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash* 
*Maybelline Line Definer* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Superstay Powergloss - Glass Rose (160)* 
*L'oréal Glam Shine 6h - Hold-on R**ose (105)* 

This is a quite neutral look, worn at school. Toned down purples. I love purple!


















Face:

*L'Oréal Paris True Match Foundation - Rose Ivory (C1)* 
*Make Up Store Blush - Complex* 
*IsaDora Velvet Touch Compact Powder - Sheer Transparent* 
*IsaDora Snow Belle Highlighter* 
 Eyes:

*Urban Decay eyeshadow Primer Potion* 
*IsaDora Triple Eyeshadow - Sparkling Lilac (01)* 
*Make Up Store Microshadow - Flamenco* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash* 
*Maybelline Line Definer* 
Lips:

*Maybelline Superstay Powergloss - Glass Rose (160)*


----------



## Assiee (May 2, 2009)

AWE AWE AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love al the looks!! Thanks for sharing!

Please, do tutorials ?


----------



## Yushimi (May 2, 2009)

Welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Loving the birthday look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks like it 'transformed' from day to night haha


----------



## Yagmur (May 2, 2009)

Can't decide which one I like the most. They are all so pretty


----------



## aradhana (May 2, 2009)

wow love all the looks! you are blessed with great features!


----------



## ellesk (May 2, 2009)

You are gorgeous... seriously, your eyes, skin and lips are pure perfection! And your makeup skills only enhance them in an amazing way! So beautiful.


----------



## Iridescence (May 2, 2009)

beautiful!!!! Great looks!


----------



## *shopaholic* (May 2, 2009)

All the looks are awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coachkitten (May 2, 2009)

Your makeup is flawless!  Glad to see you back to posting FOTDs!


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2009)

you are absolutely stunning! i love your pinup look.


----------



## Brie (May 2, 2009)

Stunning as usual!! I always look forward to your looks!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 2, 2009)

these are all so fucking amazing <333 you're so beautiful!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 2, 2009)

i'm loving all of these


----------



## fintia (May 2, 2009)

all of them are soooo pretty! awesome!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (May 2, 2009)

holy hell! im in love with your face.
You're too gorgeous for words.


----------



## Lizzie (May 3, 2009)

I love all your looks!  And, your brows are PERFECT!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 3, 2009)

i LOVE the green one and orange one the most! you're drop dead gorgeous!! you should do tuts on this!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2009)

WOW, I just died from all the gorgeousness!!  Your looks are fantastic!!!!!


----------



## starrynight0127 (May 3, 2009)

your makeup is absolutely flawless and you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## fillintheblank (May 3, 2009)

Beautiiful!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

Every single look is Perfection!!!!


----------



## BRosa (May 3, 2009)

Are you a model? LOVE all the looks, no word can describe how much I admire each one of them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not only the makeup was flawlessly applied to your perfect face, you have great skin and know how to work the camera.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for posting, you have inspired me to do some looks based on the ones you posted.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 3, 2009)

All your looks are so pretty and fun!


----------



## lanathastar (May 3, 2009)

My gosh this is gorgeous! I'm in love with the way you do your liner! Define-a-line, really?! *Goes to drugstore*


----------



## CherryAcid (May 3, 2009)

So pretty and you have amazing eyes!


----------



## prettysecrets (May 3, 2009)

you are gorgeous! you look like a model!


----------



## girloflowers (May 3, 2009)

you're talented AND pretty. swap faces plz? i looove the pinup look to bits


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (May 3, 2009)

All your FOTDs are stunning! I'm very impressed. =)


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

WOW! Post moar ;D You are so f*ing gorgeous.. I actually say 'whoa she's beautiful' out loud. Love for your brows and all these looks! You nailed the pin up one!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (May 3, 2009)

Your face is perfection.  Please please keep posting FOTD's!


----------



## User67 (May 3, 2009)

You can seriously rock any look! You look amazing in all the pics!


----------



## LadyC23 (May 3, 2009)

Soooooo pretty! I love the las one with the purples!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 3, 2009)

you are a stunning girl. Every single one of these is amazing


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 3, 2009)

oMg . you really look like a doll...
you are awsome really


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (May 3, 2009)

u r sooo beautiful!


----------



## ABB113 (May 3, 2009)

Gorgeous looks!  Love the bright eye makeup looks especially


----------



## hawaii02 (May 3, 2009)

Really really gorgeous! I especially love the last one!


----------



## MamaLaura (May 3, 2009)

Things I love:

Your lips
Your eyebrows
Your winged liner
Your skin

Can I borrow these things from you? lol


----------



## spectrolite (May 3, 2009)

All of the looks are really pretty. I couldn't decide which one I liked the most!


----------



## Sashan (May 3, 2009)

So pretty. You have amazing features!


----------



## olddcassettes (May 3, 2009)

PIN UP LOOK :-O
gorgeous.....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber*Christine (May 3, 2009)

Everything looks soo perfect!
Dunno what I like best
You look stunning!
I'm stealing all those looks


----------



## erynnj (May 3, 2009)

i love them all esp the last one the best and i LOVE your brows that arch is so pretty!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 4, 2009)

*Girl crush alert!* You are so gorgeous, I can't stop staring at your pics! Love all the looks, purple one is my fave, because I love purple!


----------



## Pushpa (May 4, 2009)

soooo pretty all of them...and honestly you should wear a bright lip everyday of your life hahaha your lips were made for bright colors


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

Every look is totally beautiful


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 4, 2009)

Sqalid: Du, det her var virkelig fantastisk sminke og så heftig lagt på og utrolig kreativt. Steinherlig fotoserie.

Hilsener en nordmann som også gjester spectra i ny og ne.


----------



## Almost black. (May 4, 2009)

You're so wonderful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your looks and thanks for sharing! You could do some tutorial.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 4, 2009)

*Wow.  These looks are gorgeous & so are YOU!  =)*


----------



## DevinGirl (May 4, 2009)

*Right???*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_*Girl crush alert!* You are so gorgeous, I can't stop staring at your pics! Love all the looks, purple one is my fave, because I love purple!_


----------



## ckalicka (May 4, 2009)

You are so gorgeous. All the looks are amazing.


----------



## joey444 (May 4, 2009)

Love them all!


----------



## pichima (May 4, 2009)

all I can say is : w
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:w!!!! all of them are gorgeous, you are really talented! ( and your beautiful face makes every look a cover pic!)

can't wait to see more looks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 4, 2009)

You are stunning


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2009)

Nice to see you back...all the looks are quite stunning.


----------



## Spikesmom (May 4, 2009)

I'm totally about to print your pictures and run to the hair salon.


----------



## deborahhh (May 4, 2009)

Your looks are ALWAYS consistently amazing and you are honestly one of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Kalie (May 4, 2009)

The first two are my favorite on you, you are mad gorgeous, and those lips...I'm enviooouuss!! The lip color in number two rocks my world, and you have amazing bone structure!


----------



## CamieNguyen (May 4, 2009)

I love love love the easter look. It is soooo cute!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 5, 2009)

They are all so pretty.Its hard to choose which one is my favorite. You have awsome skills.


----------



## Jaim (May 5, 2009)

These looks are beautiful and so are you!


----------



## misha5150 (May 5, 2009)

I luv all of your looks!!  They're extremely divine!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  PLease post more when you have a chance!!!


----------



## amberenees (May 5, 2009)

gOsh yOur skills are the business!!!
lOvely lOOkies...


----------



## milamonster (May 5, 2009)

i always love your looks
and you have beautiful eyes and lips
do you have a tut o n how you line your eyes!!


----------



## M (May 5, 2009)

You are gorgeous! Love all of these looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you done a tut. on how you do your e/l? I would LOVE some tips.


----------



## Kiyishima (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous as always, and these looks are amazing, loveeee love your posts!


----------



## Arshia (May 5, 2009)

Omg I Love It Alll! Sooo Gorgeous<3


----------



## hrockstar (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_I love all your looks!  And, your brows are PERFECT!
Thanks for posting._

 
what she said!


----------



## MrsMay (May 6, 2009)

You have some serious skills...  I can definately learn a lot from you!  Please post more


----------



## MAC*alicious (May 6, 2009)

you look so beautiful, on every pic! 
your eyes, your lips, the colors you use, everything... it's amazing!


----------



## AliVix1 (May 6, 2009)

i love them all but if i had to choose a favorite id pick shopping look haha i love the bright lips on you!!


----------



## Gadook (May 6, 2009)

This is so going in my insparation folder.
You're beautiful and I adore your lips <3


----------



## mmmakeup (May 6, 2009)

You are seriously gorgeous! And your skills are out of this world too!


----------



## igswonderworld (May 6, 2009)

I am seriously loving EVERY SINGLE look!! And am jealous of your color combos... You're soooo talented!!


----------



## rbella (May 6, 2009)

I love your looks and I am in love with your face.  I appreciate both you and MissChievous b/c you both use a mix of high/low end cosmetics making it clear that not all great looks have to be expensive.  Beautiful!  Thank you!


----------



## ohshnappp (May 8, 2009)

You are so gorgeous!! Love the looks!


----------



## DancingBrave (May 8, 2009)

They're all freaking perfect! You're beautiful!


----------



## Sshaythiel (May 9, 2009)

you look absolutely gorgeous.....


----------



## nichollecaren (May 10, 2009)

You have stunning features...I particularly like the 'shopping look'.


----------



## Humeira (May 11, 2009)

You are sooooooooo pretty!


----------



## MissResha (May 11, 2009)

all of these are absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Skura (May 11, 2009)

WOW!

You're absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I love all those looks


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 11, 2009)

You are gorgeous and your looks are flawless. Love it!


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 15, 2009)

OH wow. These are awesome! Your eyes are so mesmerizing.


----------



## jollystuikie (May 15, 2009)

beautiful!!!! Great looks!


----------



## Mochahantas (May 15, 2009)

WOOOOW go Maybelline! Those lippies are gawgus!


----------



## Boneshaker (May 15, 2009)

Stunning looks! You have perfect eyebrows.


----------



## whiplashes (May 16, 2009)

*Please tell me you model! You're stunning. I adore your haircut.*


----------



## jildo (May 16, 2009)

You ....are my new favorite.


----------



## nicoleh619 (May 22, 2009)

You are super talented. I am loving that NOUBA lipstick shopping fotd!!


----------



## mexicana32 (Jun 13, 2009)

Woww! the last one is my favorite...and your eyebrows are perfect!!!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 13, 2009)

You are gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## oracle1 (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW!!! Very pretty


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful looks!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 13, 2009)

wow you are so pretty,i love all your looks and your eyeliner is amazing x


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Jun 13, 2009)

Amazing looks. You have the most unique and stunning features. I love the looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## hickle (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Assiee* 

 
_AWE AWE AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love al the looks!! Thanks for sharing!

Please, do tutorials ?_

 
I whole heartedly concur!  Tutorials would be awesome.  I especially liked the looks where you went from yellow to orange, or yellow to turquoise.  I wish I knew how to make colors work like that!  When I do my make up, it looks more like that purple look you had.  I always keep my colors in the same color family, but I'm getting kind of bored with it and I'd love to be able to make gorgeous gold and parfait amour work on my face all at once!


----------



## JaneHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful looks! Your eyebrows are wow


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow!!!! I love them ALL! Soooo gorgeous! I can't decide which look is prettier, you look stunning in all of them! Amazing work and thank you for posting them for us!!


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

Love Love Love!!


----------



## janieboo (Jun 19, 2009)

Dude, you're gorgeous


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 19, 2009)

My gosh! I like the 1st one best, what a hottie =]


----------



## linkas (Jun 20, 2009)

You're the most beautiful!!!!!

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 21, 2009)

All of these are absolutely beautiful!
And you are extremely gorgeous


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 27, 2010)

I'm in love with every single one of these.  You are my eye-dol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, your eyes are stunning!


----------



## somethingsweet (May 28, 2010)

I lovvvee the third look!


----------

